# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks Later Series 4

## Perdita

Channel 4 has commissioned a fourth series of Hollyoaks Later, it has been announced.

The late-night E4 spinoff show will return to screens in the autumn, airing as another week-long run of five hour-long episodes in a 9pm timeslot.

This year's Hollyoaks Later will be produced by the main soap's series editor Claire Fryer alongside Hollyoaks' executive producers Tony Wood and Carolyn Reynolds.

Speaking of the commission, Wood commented: "We are delighted to be working on another series of Hollyoaks Later which promises to deliver a unique cocktail of humour, glamour and grown-up drama.

"We're taking some of Hollyoaks' most-loved characters and putting them in romantic, funny and dangerous situations and we hope viewers will love the result."

Channel 4's commissioning editor Roberto Troni added: "Hollyoaks Later is a unique brand extension that gives E4 audiences a new perspective on the main drama. As the only British soap specifically aimed at young audiences, Hollyoaks is constantly evolving, growing and exploring new ideas. 

"From more Laters on E4 this year to even more exclusive content on E4.com, Hollyoaks fans can get much more than their nightly fix of the Channel 4 show."

The decision to recommission Later follows the success of last year's series, which focused on one fateful night for the Costellos and the McQueens among others.

A show source told DS today: "Hollyoaks has been given a huge vote of confidence with this commission, which reflects the show's continuing strength within the Channel 4 and E4 family. The main show is currently enjoying consistent audience numbers on Channel 4, while last year's series of Later proved extremely popular with viewers. Everyone is working hard to ensure that the fourth late-night run will be just as successful."

Hollyoaks Later's fourth series is currently in pre-production and will begin filming in the summer.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks stars have been spotted filming on-location in Ibiza for a forthcoming storyline.

Jennifer Metcalfe and Nicole Barber-Lane, who play feisty McQueen family members Mercedes and Myra, are among the cast who recently flew out to the Spanish island to film special scenes for the programme.

Digital Spy understands that the Ibiza storyline will feature in the fourth series of Hollyoaks Later, which airs for five nights on E4 later this year. 

During shooting for the late-night spinoff show, Metcalfe was spotted wearing a fake baby bump on a beach, sparking speculation that Mercedes will fall pregnant in a forthcoming storyline twist.

Mercedes's current plot on the main soap has seen her pretend to be expecting a baby as part of a desperate bid to keep her steamy affair with Carl Costello under wraps. She has been engaged to Carl's son Riley (Rob Norbury) for several months.

As a result of the love cheat's deception, show bosses are keeping tight-lipped over whether Mercedes is still pretending to be pregnant in Hollyoaks Later or is expecting a baby with Riley for real.

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy this morning: "There's plenty of twists to come in this storyline and in a week of episodes airing at the end of the month, viewers will see Mercedes's big dilemma over Riley and the 'pregnancy' come to a head."

Hollyoaks Later will return to screens in the autumn.

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes I think Mercedes will really become pregnant soon by Carl maybe not Riley

----------


## Perdita

Kimberley Walsh has joked that she is "worried" about her younger sister Amy Walsh's upcoming role in Hollyoaks Later.

Amy will appear in the fourth series of the late-night edition of the soap set in Ibiza, where she will play the latest member of the McQueen family.

"My younger sister is just about to go into Hollyoaks in September - the late night version, the X-rated version," she said on Daybreak.

"I'm a bit worried actually. I don't know if my brother will be watching that!"

The series will air on E4 in September, and will feature the likes of Rachel Shelton (Mitzeee Minniver), Jennifer Metcalfe (Mercedes Fisher) and Jorgie Porter (Theresa McQueen).

Speaking about the rumoured Girls Aloud reunion, Kimberley said: "I think the ten-year anniversary is a massive thing and we're all really excited about it, so I think there definitely will be some plans put in place for that, which is really exciting.

"I think we'll probably have more to see in the New Year, but we are chatting about it now and it is a nice thought."

The singer also paid tribute to Amy Winehouse, saying: "'I just feel like it's such a loss - musically as well. She's so talented and everybody has so much respect for her."

Kimberley had previously spoken of her excitement upon hearing about her sister Amy's Hollyoaks Later role.

----------


## lizann

Just what the show needs another bloody McQueen

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks bosses have today released the official publicity shot for this year's series of Hollyoaks Later, which airs next month.

The latest run of the late-night E4 spinoff show sees Hollie-Jay Bowes reprise her role as Michaela McQueen for Mercedes's hen party in Ibiza, while Amy Walsh - sister of Girls Aloud singer Kimberley - takes on the role of Jennifique, a new member of the McQueen clan.

Aston Kelly plays fellow newcomer Animal, while existing favourites like Mitzeee, Doug and Warren will also feature in the after-dark specials.

While Mercedes flies off abroad for her pre-wedding celebrations, her fiancÃ© Riley heads to an outdoor activities retreat with the lads - where a terrifying ordeal awaits them.

Mitzeee causes her own unique brand of mischief by crashing the boys' weekend, while Seth gets into trouble as his encounter with a prostitute has horrifying consequences…


Â© Channel 4

From left to right: Animal (Aston Kelly), Doug (PJ Brennan), Michaela (Hollie-Jay Bowes), Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton), Seth (Miles Higson), Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe), Jennifique (Amy Walsh), Riley (Rob Norbury) and Warren (Jamie Lomas).

Serial killer Silas Blissett has also been tipped to feature in Hollyoaks Later - what could he have in store and who will be in danger?

Hollyoaks Later returns to E4 with five new episodes running from Monday, September 5 to Friday, September 9 at 10pm each night.

----------

tammyy2j (23-08-2011)

----------


## alan45

Meanwhile, the moment that Hollyoaks fans have been waiting for arrives next month as late-night spinoff Hollyoaks Later returns for its fourth series.

As the latest run of the E4 drama gets under way, a horrendous ordeal lies in store for Seth Costello as he heads off to Wales with the lads for Riley's stag celebrations at an outdoor activities retreat.

While they're away on the holiday, bad boy Warren befriends Seth and arranges for him to sleep with a stripper named Honey after discovering that he's a virgin. However, when Honey slips Seth a pill, the teen begins to hallucinate and angrily pushes her off when he thinks that she's Mercedes in his confused state.

Later, Seth is horrified when he wakes up to find bloodied sheets and a butchered body in the room. Fearing that he's killed Honey while under the influence, Seth seeks help from Warren - who orders him to pull himself together as they begin a clean-up operation and hide the body.

Crumbling under the weight of the terrifying situation, Seth heads out alone to the woods - contemplating suicide. Has Seth really committed murder and will he take his own life?

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Seth Costello faces a horrendous ordeal in E4 spinoff Hollyoaks Later next week as he finds himself at the centre of a startling twist during Riley's stag do.

Befriending Seth as they both attend an outdoor activities retreat in Wales for the celebrations, bad boy Warren arranges for the teenager to lose his virginity by sleeping with a stripper.

However, with Seth on drugs, he later wakes up with no recollection of what he's been up to. The only clues are blood-stained sheets and evidence of a butchered bodyâ¦

Has Seth lost control and killed the stripper while under the influence, or is there another explanation? Only time will tell, but Digital Spy recently had a chat with Miles Higson - who plays Seth - to hear more about the dark storyline.

This is the second year running that you've featured in Hollyoaks Later, so were you pleased to be chosen for it again?
"Yeah, definitely! It's always quite a change from the normal Hollyoaks so you get to do something different, and it's like being in a film. It's great to be involved in this - it's more fun and it's really nice to have your own storyline and show what you can do."

How did it compare to working on last year's series?
"It was completely different, because this year we had a completely different storyline and were working with some different people too, so it seemed like a different experience altogether doing it the second time round."

Seth is attending Riley's stag weekend, but how difficult is it for him to carry on keeping the secret of Mercedes and Carl's infidelity?
"It's very difficult for him, and events which take place in the late-night episodes make it even harder for him to keep this secret, because he's got so much else going on. You're going to see a really difficult time for Seth, but hopefully he'll pull through it."


Many of your scenes in Hollyoaks Later are with Jamie Lomas (Warren), aren't they?
"Yeah, and that was interesting - to work with him and get to know him a bit better. I really enjoyed filming the scenes with Jamie - it made a really nice change, because it was a completely different character dynamic to anything that Seth's experienced before. That was enjoyable."

Were you nervous about filming the scenes with the stripper?
"Yes, it was extremely nerve-wracking! (Laughs) It was one of the maddest things that I've had to do on Hollyoaks, so it'll be fun to see it going out on air. I've seen bits of the episodes already, but the bits with the stripper I'm dreading! But I'm sure it'll be alright."

How does Seth react when he wakes up following his encounter with the stripper and finds blood everywhere?
"It's utter confusion for Seth. He's been on drugs due to some peer pressure, and he's got absolutely no recollection of what happened. It's a complete shock. He doesn't know whose blood it is, how it got there and what he's going to do next. It's a state of panic for Seth."

Seth also contemplates suicide at one pointâ¦
"Yeah, he does - he gets really close to the edge. The whole situation becomes a bit too much for him, he fears that he's killed the stripper and thinks that he can't live with himselfâ¦"


Was it a challenge to film such heavy scenes?
"Yes it was, but everyone is really professional on set and everyone will help you out when they can. As I say, it's a lot different from the normal Hollyoaks, because the 6.30pm show is usually a lot lighter, but the opportunity to do something completely different was something that I really enjoyed."


After being at Hollyoaks for over a year, how are you finding it in general?
"It's very enjoyable to work here. All of the people here are great, so I just love coming into work every day. I feel like I've learned so much since I've come here - I don't know how I can explain how much! I wouldn't be what I am today without this job, so I really appreciate all the opportunities that I've been given."

You've been juggling Hollyoaks with sixth form for the past year, haven't you?
"Yeah, I've just finished my A-Levels and got my results a couple of weeks ago! If Seth makes it through the late-night episodes, it'd be nice to give Hollyoaks my all now rather than having to do half and half."


What are the other Costello actors like to work with?
"They're great to work with. Paul Opacic and Kim Tiddy helped me a lot when I first started - they really helped me to settle in, and they taught me a lot that I know today. Rob Norbury and Victoria Atkin have been nice to work with as well, and we've got Jeff Rawle as Silas now too. Jeff's done so much here and it's a privilege to be able to work so closely with him."

Why do you think the Costellos have proved successful with viewers?
"I think we've been privileged to get some of the storylines that we've received, and people seem genuinely interested in what we're all doing and how the characters all work together. As soon as we started, we all gelled off-screen as a family, and I think that really helps as it strengthens the on-screen relationships too."

The family will have to find out the truth about Silas at some point. How do you think Seth will react?
"I think it's going to be an interesting one! Seth really looks up to Silas - he sees him as more of a dad than Carl at the minute, so he's going to be heartbroken when he finds out the truth about what he's been up toâ¦"

----------


## tammyy2j

This should be in the Hollyoaks Later Series 4 thread perhaps a mod might move it please

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has promised that there are terrifying scenes in store as serial killer Silas Blissett lines up his next victim in late-night spinoff Hollyoaks Later.

The E4 drama returns to screens next week and sees Silas (Jeff Rawle) take a disliking to Porter's character Theresa McQueen, who is forced to stay behind in Chester as her family celebrates Mercedes's hen night in Ibiza.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the events that unfold, Porter revealed: "First of all, Myra cheekily pinches Silas's bum before leaving for Ibiza, but she puts Theresa in danger by blaming it on her. Silas always targets girls who he's not happy with because of the way they act. 

"Also, he hates girls who are promiscuous and I think Theresa is probably a prime suspect there! She's always been one for boys, she's desperate for love and attention, and she enjoys receiving men's attention. 

"But Theresa has no idea that Silas is targeting her, so she's just acting normally. Also, Silas is being clever by befriending Will while he's plotting against Theresa."

Viewers will see a bored Theresa play into Silas's hands by setting up an online dating profile, giving the sinister villain another chance to use the internet to his advantage.

Discussing Silas's behaviour in the late-night specials, Porter added: "It is unreal how scary he is! It's funny as Jeff Rawle is such a lovely man in real life. But watching the late-night episodes, you'll just be petrified. It is amazing."

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Mercedes McQueen takes centre stage in late-night spinoff Hollyoaks Later next week as she jets off for her hen celebrations in Ibiza.

When she arrives on the island, Mercedes catches up with half-sister Michaela and cousin Jenifique, before being knocked for six as she comes face-to-face with old flame Johnny, who was the first man to break her heart.

As Mercedes spends time with Johnny, they start reminiscing over the past and sparks fly. With Mercedes still having such strong feelings for her ex, could she be about to stray again? 

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jennifer Metcalfe, who plays Mercedes, to hear more about the storyline.

You've appeared in nearly every series of Hollyoaks Later, so is it nice to keep being chosen for it?
"Yeah, definitely! It's brilliant and I'm really flattered. Obviously one of the core storylines is that Mercedes is celebrating her hen night, so I'm really pleased that they've come up with the story and it's been built round us. It's great."

What are the main differences between filming Hollyoaks Later and the regular 6.30pm show?
"You can just push the boundaries a little bit more. It's not too different, though - it's not like we're all swearing all the time or there's loads of sex on screen or anything like that. You can just push it a bit further."

Did you enjoy doing all of the on-location filming in Ibiza?
"It was amazing! We were working out there for seven days and it was just perfect - the ideal place to film and the perfect schedule. We had a lot to fit in so we pretty much worked the whole time."

Mercedes isn't very pleased to be in Ibiza, thoughâ¦
"Definitely - she's visited Ibiza before and being there just brings back loads of bad memories for her. It's where she met her first love, Johnny, and that really wasn't a good time for Mercedes because of the way things turned outâ¦"


What happens when she gets to Ibiza?
"She sees Johnny there, and it's a real mix of emotions for Mercedes. There's so much stuff that she wants to say to him, but then at the same time she doesn't see the point. There's a lot of anger there. But there's also a lot of excitement for Mercedes as she sees him again, because he was the guy who won her heart for the first time. The storyline also explains why Mercedes is the way she is now."

There's also some trouble from back at home that she has to worry about, isn't there?
"Yes, Mitzeee has put some compromising photos online showing Riley at his stag celebrations. Mitzeee puts those pictures on his Facebook page, so when Mercedes checks the internet on her phone and sees them, she just thinks, 'What the hell is he getting up to?'"


Don't Mercedes and Johnny share a kiss at one point too?
"They do, and it's just them getting lost in the moment, really. You'll see a few moments where they come together - especially after Mercedes gets the pictures through of Riley and she's not sure what he's getting up to, so she has doubt in her mind about her fiancÃ©. There's also a lot of times where Mercedes and Johnny are just talking and reliving the old times, especially how he won her over in the past."

Was it nice to have Hollie-Jay Bowes back as Michaela for the late-night episodes?
"It was great to have her back. Michaela is a little bit different when you first see her in Hollyoaks Later, but that soon changes! And it was really nice to catch up with Hollie-Jay again."


Michaela has a new boyfriend who causes a bit of a stir as well, doesn't she?
"Yeah, Mercedes doesn't like him very much! He's very stuck up, he doesn't accept the McQueens for what they really are, and he's quite patronising too - which doesn't go down too well. He's a real oddball as well - it's hard to describe, but you'll see what I mean when you watch the episodes!"

Did you enjoy working with Amy Walsh, who's starring in Later as the new McQueen?
"Oh yeah, she's great - she's playing our cousin, Jenifique. She became like a McQueen really quickly and really fitted in with us. Her acting was brilliant too, so she was a really good addition."

Would you ever like to see Mercedes settle down, or do you prefer her love life to be complicated?
"I definitely prefer her when she's complicated! That was my fear when I found out that she was getting pregnant - I don't want her to settle down just yet. I definitely like Mercedes the way she is!


Has it been nice to share so much screen time with the Costellos in the past year?
"Yeah, I've loved filming scenes with the Costellos - I think they're a brilliant family and all brilliant actors. Shooting some of the big scenes that I've done with the Costellos has been an absolute pleasure."


Are Mercedes and Carl over for good now?
"I don't know at the moment, but I think it's been a great storyline. I've been hoping that the producers could maybe explore that a bit more, as I think they make a great couple on screen. There's a lot of fire there, and I really enjoy working with Paul as he's brilliant. I've been hoping to see a bit more between them, but I don't know where things are heading at the moment."

There's been quite a bit of tension between Mercedes and Jacqui recently, hasn't there?
"Yeah, I think Jacqui has judged Mercedes a lot recently - and there's more of that to come in the next few months. I think Jacqui knows what Mercedes is, she knows what she's like - but she resorts to judging her because she's just trying to support her."

It's been another year of change on Hollyoaks. What's the mood like on set at the moment?
"It's brilliant - the mood never changes! No matter what producers they bring in or what goes on, the morale on set is always kept up. We keep on getting these brilliant scripts - and I personally keep getting scripts that I love week in, week out. We just crack on and, as far as we're concerned, nothing's changed at all."


It feels like the McQueens have had a lot more scenes as a family unit recently, so has that been nice to film?
"Yeah, it has - we've actually got a full day filming together today. It's brilliant, me and the other girls are all best friends. It's nice when you can produce some great telly but also get some time to catch up. It's a brilliant atmosphere."

Finally, we saw earlier in the year that Silas isn't Mercedes's biggest fan. Will she have to watch her back in the future?
"Maybe! He is a tough cookie, isn't he? I think every girl in the village needs to watch their back where Silas is concernedâ¦"

----------

tammyy2j (03-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

This should be in the Hollyoaks Later Series 4 thread perhaps a mod might move it please

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s182/...-mischief.html

Hollyoaks' resident glamour girl Mitzeee Minniver decides to become one of the boys in late-night spinoff Hollyoaks Later this week, getting back to her mischievous best by crashing Riley Costello's stag celebrations at an outdoor activities retreat in Wales. 

With her boyfriend Warren up to no good and posing a potential threat to Riley and Seth on the trip, Mitzeee hopes to make sure that things don't spiral too far out of control. However, she also creates some problems of her own for Riley by posting up compromising pictures online which show the footballer with a stripper - knowing that Mercedes will see the snaps.

As the week continues, tension between Mitzeee and Riley takes an unexpected turn as it seems that the pair could actually have feelings for each other. Mitzeee also finds herself at the centre of a big stunt as a white-water rafting jaunt goes horribly wrongâ¦

With an action-packed week ahead for her character, Digital Spy recently caught up with actress Rachel Shenton to hear more.

This is the second year running that you've been involved in Hollyoaks Later. What's it like to film the late-night specials?
"I really love being part of the late-night episodes - they're quite different as they're all shot on location, so you see the characters in situations that you wouldn't normally see them in. Also, because they're on after the watershed, you get a bit more creativity and you can push the boundaries with what the characters can talk about. I really enjoy being involved in Hollyoaks Later - it's great."


Why does Mitzeee decide to crash Riley's stag celebrations?
"Well, Mitzeee is banned from being part of the hen celebrations because she falls out with Mercedes. But she just thinks, 'Well, my bag's packed, so I've got to go somewhere!' Also, Warren's going on the stag do and she's not going to let him have a good time without her! It's a decision she makes on the spur of the moment - it's not too premeditated."

We'll see Mitzeee try to protect Seth quite a bit in Hollyoaks Later, won't we?
"Yes, definitely. Warren has some information that he's hoping to get out of Seth, but obviously Mitzeee knows Warren very, very well and she knows how he deals with things. She's worried that he may be a bit too heavy-handed with Seth, so she does her best to suppress that and rein him in a bit!"


Why does she decide to post up compromising pictures of Riley online?
"Well, Mitzeee has always wanted to be a WAG and she's always been jealous of the lifestyle that Mercedes is going to have. Mitzeee thinks that's a little bit unfair, so there's that element to it. Also, by this point, it's become apparent that Riley doesn't want Warren as his manager anymore, so Mitzeee thinks that if she causes a bit of trouble for him and Mercedes, the wedding might not go ahead and things might stay as they are. But I think she's probably being a bit ambitious there!"

How far would Mitzeee go to wreck the wedding?
"Surprisingly, she probably won't go as far as some other people. Mitzeee does have a conscience and she cares about Riley. Yes, she likes to get what she wants, but often she's not setting out to hurt anybody. I don't think she'd go as far as people might expect."

What else happens at the stag celebrations?
"Well, there's another stag celebration going on at the same time and you'll see some rivalry between the two groups. That gets a bit heated, and because we're on after 9pm, that's one area where we can really push the boundaries. There's quite a good fight!"


There's also quite a bit of danger for Mitzeee in Hollyoaks Later, isn't there?
"Yes, there's quite a lot of outdoor activities on the stag do, including white-water rafting. Mitzeee ends up in a bit of a heated debate with Warren, then she ends up on the raft without a life jacket - and she goes overboard. That's quite scary!"

We've also heard that there's some sexual tension between Riley and Mitzeee in the episodesâ¦
"Yeah, there's definitely something there between Riley and Mitzeee, and that's explored in the late-nights. It's quite interesting, as usually you've just seen that they hate each other and there's not really any affection there. But in Hollyoaks Later, it comes out that maybe they've just been acting like they hate each other because there is something there. They've grown up together and they realise that they've got a lot in common."

Mitzeee has been quite separate from the Costellos on the main show lately, so was it nice to get back in with them for Hollyoaks Later?
"Really nice! I'm filming with them today actually. It's really exciting, because I started with them and had my first scenes with them, so it's always nice to go back and do more scenes with the family. We've just been talking about that on set."

Have you enjoyed portraying Mitzeee's relationship with Warren?
"Yeah, it's been very, very interesting with Warren - there's been some great twists and turns, and we explore that even further in the late-night episodes. You'll see that Mitzeee feels every emotion for Warren - she loves him, she gets angry with him, she desperately wants to be with him, but she wants to change him at the same time. There's such an eclectic range of emotions that she feels for him, and you'll see some quite explosive arguments in Hollyoaks Later!"

Is the danger surrounding Warren part of the appeal for Mitzeee?
"I think it is, yeah. I can't say whether it always will be, but at the moment, it definitely is. She doesn't like to play it safe, does she?"

Are you sad that Jamie Lomas, who plays Warren, is leaving the show?
"Oh yeah, of course - we've worked together for a long time now. But he's happy with the decision that he's made and it's the right one for him, so that's all that matters. I'll be gutted to see him go, as we've had a really good time."


Could the letter that Mitzeee gave to Nancy about Warren and Louise come into play again?
"Who knows? I'm sure it will come up again, let's face it - there's a missing letter so it'll probably be mentioned again. It has to be!"

Warren's departure will probably mean a new chapter for Mitzeeeâ¦
"Yes, and it's really exciting - there's been a few talks about what's going to happen and what direction the character's going to go in. It's all very positive and I'm looking forward to it."

After another year of change for Hollyoaks, what's the mood like on set at the moment?
"The mood on set is actually very, very good. There has been a lot of changes, but I think naturally everyone's in good spirits at the moment. We're all looking forward to the future."


Mitzeee and Silas haven't really had any scenes together, so could that change?
"He's a scary man, isn't he? I've had a few recently, which has been quite nice. Jeff is an amazing actor, so I'd love to work with him more."

Do we have any more scenes coming up showing your character as Ann rather than Mitzeee?
"You do, but I love Mitzeee! I think Mitzeee is her alter ego that she puts on to stop people seeing Ann, and I really like that about her. I like it when we flip between the two, but I would hate to see Mitzeee go!"

Finally, would you like to have any more scenes with Emmett Scanlan?
"I would love to - I loved the Britzeee thing! Me and Emmett had a really positive response to that, so fingers crossed there can be more of that in the future."

----------

Perdita (05-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks Later's fourth series ended in tragedy tonight as Rae Wilson became the latest victim of serial killer Silas Blissett in a dark storyline twist.

After hearing about Brendan's furious threat to kill the feisty blonde, cunning Silas spotted an opportunity to get the village bad boy off his back - knowing that Brendan would be the prime suspect if anything happened to Rae. When Rae confided in Silas over her new casual attitude towards flings, her fate was sealed in shocking scenes.

In real life, meanwhile, actress Alice Barlow decided to bow out as Rae earlier this year - prompting show bosses to line up a memorable and explosive departure for her character.

Prior to tonight's game-changing episode going to air, Alice caught up with Digital Spy for an exclusive interview about Rae's exit and her future career plans.

Why did you decide to leave Hollyoaks?
"I felt like I'd taken Rae as far as I could - we've seen so much from her and it felt like the right time to say goodbye to the character. I thought I'd given as much as I could to her, so I decided to leave and I've known the storyline details for how Rae would be written out since March or April this year." 

As Rae's fate was kept under wraps, has it been difficult to keep the secret and not say anything on Twitter?
"Yes, it has been difficult! There's been some speculation online that this could happen, so I've had to come out and deny it - because I wanted it to be a massive surprise. I think it's always great when something surprises and shocks people, like when Sarah Barnes died in the parachute jump. Nobody expected that would happen to Sarah, and I think that's why it won awards and why it came across so well on television. I hope people were surprised tonight." 

Did you find it emotional when you filmed Rae's death scene?
"Yes, it was very emotional, because when you've played a character for two years, you really get to know them inside and out - and Rae has been through so much. It's come to an end now with this Silas twist, but because she's been murdered, it does make it very emotional!" 

You must be thrilled that she's gone out with such a bang, thoughâ¦
"I could not be happier right now - I'm really grateful to Hollyoaks for giving me the chance to go out with such a bang. I could have just ended up leaving in a taxi or something like that, but this will hopefully go down in Hollyoaks history. There's no limits when it comes to the late-night episodes, so we've been lucky that we could play this storyline in Later and do whatever we wanted with it." 


What was Jeff Rawle like to work with on the storyline?
"Oh my God, he was amazing. My death scene was absolutely incredible and I loved working with Jeff. To work with Jeff was actually a dream come true, because he's such an accredited actor." 

How hard was it to say goodbye to your castmates when you finished filming?
"It was horrible! I had a party to say goodbye to everyone, and it was very emotional. I don't really like goodbyes and I don't like the whole fuss of it, so I was just saying to everyone that I'd 'see them later'! Everyone has been so lovely at Hollyoaks and I wouldn't change it for the world." 

Have you moved away from Liverpool now?
"I'm actually still living in Liverpool, but I'm moving down to London very soon. At the moment, I'm staying here, just until I get another secure job down in London. Until then, I'm just going to keep commuting up and down." 


Who from the cast are you going to particularly miss?
"Work-wise, Emmett and Kieron have been my rock - my absolute rock. I'll miss working with them so much and they've taught me so much. I've learned so much from Emmett, and the same with Kieron. I'm also great friends with PJ, Bianca, Jess, Anna Shaffer and James Atherton. I'll miss Craig Vye too, and I'll miss Jorgie loads! But I don't want to miss anyone out - they're all really lovely!" 

Which character do you think will be most affected by Rae's death?
"Definitely Ste. They've been through so much, and it was a real turning point for Ste when Rae was pregnant and she found out about him and Brendan being together. Ste was so affected by everything that happened then, so I think he's going to be the most upset because he's been by her side throughout all the pregnancy and miscarriage stuff." 


As we saw Brendan threaten Rae, is there a chance that he's going to get the blame for this?
"Maybe! We'll have to wait and see what happens with that, but Brendan was so threatening towards Rae and she was really frightened for her life afterwards. I think people are going to think that Brendan is to blame." 

Could Ste blame Brendan too?
"Most probably! After all the ups and downs, Ste knows exactly what the relationship between Rae and Brendan has been like and all the problems they've had. I'm so lucky to have had the role of Rae, as I've loved the scenes where she's been able to have control over Brendan. She always felt like she had the upper hand because she knew he was gay - until Brendan pushed to the point where he was threatening her." 

The three of you also won the All About Soap award for 'Best Love Triangle' earlier in the year!
"I know, I'm absolutely so grateful that we won that award. It's great that I won an award before I left Hollyoaks! And hopefully the storyline will continue and Rae's death will cause some conflict between Ste and Brendan. I don't really know where things are heading after this, but I think that Rae's death will definitely make a mark on Ste and Brendan." 

On a lighter note, did you enjoy being part of the recent storyline with Ethan and his three-timing?
"I absolutely loved that, because I love Jorgie to bits so it was great to work with her. I get on well with Craig and Abi too, so it was such a fun storyline to work on. I wasn't expecting the twist that Rae was involved, and the response I got on Twitter was absolutely incredible - I had so many messages from people saying, 'Oh my God, I can't believe it's you - you're the third girl!' I'm really glad that fans of the show enjoyed it." 


Are there any other highlights that you can name from your time at Hollyoaks?
"I have had such an amazing time. The parties, the people and the photoshoots have all been fantastic - I've absolutely had the time of my life. I was 17 when I came into the show and now I'm 20, and it's been the perfect end to my teenage years. I couldn't have asked for anything better." 

Are you looking forward to getting back to the auditioning process for new roles?
"It sounds really strange, but I actually cannot wait! I love the thrill of going to auditions and trying to impress the casting directors, and it's great to just take on a new character and explore them. That's a great opportunity for an actor, and that's also why I didn't want to stay too long in one job - because I wanted to learn new things." 

What would be a dream role for you?
"I really don't mind, but at the moment I'm looking for some West End and singing stuff. But I wouldn't mind any acting role - anything that challenges me would be great. When I've got something to sink my teeth into, it really helps me focus. It'd be absolutely amazing to play a character with mental problems or something really challenging like that." 

You mentioned the West End, but would you ever like to do straight singing - maybe a pop career?
"That is my dream - to be a pop singer. I know it's very clichÃ©d and lots of people want to do it, but I would absolutely love it. Hopefully if I meet the right people my dream might come true, but I'm pushing my way forward. I did a duet with Ed Sheeran recently, so you just never know - you've just got to be in the right place at the right time." 

How would you like Rae to be remembered by Hollyoaks fans?
"I'd love her to be remembered as a strong-willed person. She always got her opinion across, no matter what! The thing about Rae is that she went through a transitional period during her time on the show, and while she was still strong, we have seen a weaker side due to some of the knocks that she's had. But she stayed strong and everyone knew that you don't mess with Rae!"

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks Later's fourth series ended in tragedy last night as   Spoiler:    Rae Wilson   became the latest victim of serial killer Silas Blissett in a dark storyline twist.

After hearing about Brendan's furious threat to kill   Spoiler:    the feisty blonde  , cunning Silas spotted an opportunity to get the village bad boy off his back - knowing that Brendan would be the prime suspect if anything happened to   Spoiler:    Rae. When Rae   confided in Silas over her new casual attitude towards flings, her fate was sealed in shocking scenes.

----------

